# Hi! From Nashville



## steve (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm Steve W. Mauldin, I am a professional composer/producer. I have been a professional musician making my living in recording since 1972. I have lived and worked in the Nashville commercial music industry for the past twenty-five years. I mainly work on recording of various types. I recently worked on the movie Hoodwinked in addition to other recorded projects. I worked on a tribute to Mr. Rogers that won a Grammy last year.

I teach one course at Belmont University in the Tech department. I teach Finale music notation software and the rules of notation.

I mainly work with live orchestra, but am needing to make the transition from older sample equipment to better virtual samples. I look forward to learning more about samples with VI Control. I have had an Emu 5000, and a A-3000 along with other various machines. I avoid Roland gear like the plague. I like "stupid-simple" gear.

I recently worked with Craig Sharmat and Andrew Keresztes, they both recommended this web site.

Hi to all!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome to VI, Steve! If you're wanting to update your template for samples, you've come to the right place. Also, we could use some of your expertise in working with notation programs - there is a section here on VI for that specifically. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Steve!

glad you could join us. Steve is an excellent musician and copiest. He can contribute a lot here.


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Welcome.

Check out the Vienna Symphonic and EastWest sample libraries, all lovely stuff. There's an outfit called Project SAM that does good work. Dan Dean created some nice samples. That's just a few, there are a bunch...

Simplicity is probably the one thing you'll kiss good bye with computer based samplers, but they make up for the hassle. You can get a lot done, faster. Some of the newer playback engines can switch articulations on the fly, based on your note lengths, overlaps, etc. Groovy stuff.

See you around.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome Steve,

You might take a look at the Commercial Announcements section and you'll find information about a professional orchestration class that is just starting up. This is the first in the series, so it's really instrumentation, which you likely already know. The difference is that we will be taking an active role in writing for each instrument using MIDI sequencing and samples. It will be an opportunity to try to create convincing, exposed solo lines for each instrument. 

We will submit our work and do critiques in a closed circle. An interesting side effect is that we will get to hear a variety of libraries/sequencers/controllers in detail and be able to discuss their strengths and weaknesses. Playability goes both ways - did you write something that a human can't play AND can humans play things your samples can't possibly bring to life.

There are two ways to approach this class. One would be to get a budget library like GPO to start, and wait until you hear the other libs before you invest. The other is to place your bet on a top library, and hone your skills instrument by instrument. I guess it depends on your budget and sense of adventure!

There are a number of very accomplished musicians and composers in the class. I expect that it will be rewarding for all who participate.

Enjoy the forum!


----------

